# X-Box Live EA Server Problems



## TechNewbie (Oct 10, 2005)

I recently subscribed to X-Box Live, but for some reason I can't sign on to any of the servers for my games run by EA - specifically, Madden '06 and Tiger Woods '06. I can play Halo2 and other games just fine, but Madden and Tiger won't connect. It's running through a router, but there's no difference when directly connected to the modem. It's a D-Link Xtreme G wireless router (the X-Box is hard-lined), A Motorola Surfboard SB5100 cable modem, and I've got Roadrunner Broadband as an ISP. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## TechNewbie (Oct 10, 2005)

So............. I guess no one has any idea what's up with my problem here?


----------



## toastytoughguy (Apr 14, 2006)

somebody please help me i cant log on to any games with EA sport but i can with 2k sports please help me log on too EA please my system is hooked up correctly i just cant get logged on please help me i love fight night round 3 and i cant play online Only with EA


----------



## toastytoughguy (Apr 14, 2006)

hello my name is toastytoughguy i am having the same problem too i cant log on any EA games they make i think i am having the same problem as you if you find out what the problem is why,you cant log on please notify me and i will do the same okay


----------



## toastytoughguy (Apr 14, 2006)

*Tech Support Forum*

:4-dontkno Please anybody help me i am getting no help at all I cant Play any EA games online just 2K games only online please somebody help me i love the game so much and i cant play EA games online please help me!!!


----------



## isuballr (Apr 17, 2006)

*same problem...with only one EA game though*

i have a similar problem...but i can get online with all my EA Sports games EXCEPT for MVP Baseball 2005. i also have Fight Night 2 and NBA Live 2006 and they both work fine online.


----------



## isuballr (Apr 17, 2006)

i take that back, NBA Live 06 gives me the boot every time right before the game is about to start.


----------



## TechNewbie (Oct 10, 2005)

Wow, over a month just to find someone with the same problem, let alone anyone willing to help. Didn't used to take this long for help on this site, not liking the trend.


----------



## RockinNick (Nov 9, 2005)

Sounds to me like you guys need to contact someone from Xbox-Live. They can probably tell you more about this then some of us can. If you are behind a router than the ports for EA Games may be different than you normally have set.


----------



## Kid Engineer (May 4, 2006)

double posting, triple posting WDF guys just edit your orig posts plz
also go to www.EAgames.com for some help not sure if it will help your prob though


----------

